# wet sanded the marmite car



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

wee what a fun day. worth it, dare not take off any more peel than this, but the painters put 3 thick coats of clear on for me to play with 

blocked down with 2000 wet and dry. (twice in some places)

tip for anyone doing this, get a squeegie and wipe the pannel off every 10 sanding strokes or so, you can see where the peel is as its still shiny. keep going until its flat.

i hit mine with farcela's g3, which is a pretty heavy dimishing abrasiave. very good stuff, removed all 2000 marks within 2 hits (on a soft polishing/finishing grade pad). very little go's a long way. just mist the pad and part of the pannel with water, use about a pound size blob and it will do a 3 foot by 3 foot section no problems. work until almost dry then mist again with water.

shame i have to re-polish this in a few months time as the paint will still be shrinking and im going to end up with one or two sanding marks coming back (joys of fresh paint)


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Definite improvement to the level of OP! Night and day, infact.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

ya, only took me 8 hours for that side. only the other side to do and the bumpers, then DONE. 

spent the rest of my money getting it up to 200whp figures and finishing off the suspension etc etc. cant wait until later in the year then i can lavish out some money and get some zanio


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Marmite is ace:thumb:

Great work, that looked like a real handfull :wall:. Hats off to you :wave:


----------



## notsosmall (Sep 13, 2008)

Good work :thumb: 

Massive difference


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow! 

I would love to be brave enough to wet sand


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Chris424 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I would love to be brave enough to wet sand


Me too

My purple respray came with loads of orange peel but i'm not brave enough to take sandpaper to it as i dont know how thick the paint is


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

its as thick as the lowest orange peel point on the car


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

fantastic - I wish I had the bottle to wet sand


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you do this without a gauge, brave man and well done, a huge improvement.

If you want it better than that get a gauge first, I know having cut through in my dark past when looking for even more clarity...


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

My conkers are way too small to attempt wet sanding yet but kudos to the OP for those reflection shots. Good work that fella.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

i would not have done this if i did not have 3 thick coats of high solid content clear 

i think i have removed around 1-1.5 layers over most parts. paint depth gauge would be useless on mine, there is no way of telling how thick the original paint was, how thick the high build, base and clear are ontop of the old layers, not to mention when flatting for the primer i went through most of the original clear and even into bare metal o n a few places, then most of the normal rot areas got a few good thick coats of epoxy mastic 121 and then blocked smooth to keep rust out. . its pretty standard to have lots to play with with 3 good coats, just dont go overboard or get carried away. and check very very often!

this great painting forum swayed me into doing it:

http://autobody101.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=7&sid=fa52eedc846eea70d671f3f5baa40c22

loads and loads of threads showing polishing/wetsanding and just how much you can safely butcher a freshly painted surface (there is a thread with a civic further down from mine, results are stunning!! and thats only with 2 decent coats)

http://autobody101.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10925


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

What a difference!! :doublesho

Awesome job mate, don't think i would have the guts to go that far though, lol.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Aaran said:


> its as thick as the lowest orange peel point on the car


but is the orange peel in the paint or the clear coat ??


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

GREAT turn around matey. well done


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

fantastic results there.


Pampos is a member on here.


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

Richf said:


> but is the orange peel in the paint or the clear coat ??


almost always in the clear.

assuming its been done properly after primer the car should be blocked down smooth with 400/800 grit to smooth and level it all out.
the base coat is ridiculously thin, its like spraying a Matt metallic paint on a smooth surface, its almost impossible to get peel in it unless you really slop it on (then it runs, a killer on a metallic ie: sand it off and start again)

it varys with single stage paints (color and gloss mixed in) but again even that should be going on a smooth flat base. i dont think anyone still paints modern cars now with single stage, its almost always base and clear.

if you look underneath carpets you can normally find a place thats not been painted and still in the oem primer (on my honda they use an epoxy grey, and its smooth, probably smoother than my car after blocking it!)


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Very impressive results Aaran, cant wait to see it in the flesh at pod on sunday...


----------

